# What I wear everyday



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

In my belt a Bic lighter and a Leatherman wingman , and around my neck a Cold steel neck knife with a pea lighter, and a powerful little light and no one knows the wiser


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Get yourself a little Bursa .380 in a ankle holster and your set


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wear these every day.










Just messing with ya. That's a pretty cool set up. Does the stuff around your neck make noise when you move?

I bought a neck holster for my Ruger LCP .380 but found that it got old quick. Maybe it was the chain.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

You might consider adding a dog tag to that as well. Just a simple name, social, and blood type could do wonders in a bad situation.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sentry... LMAO


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Good god man, PLEASE add some clothes to that setup you wear. Hell even pants will make it more understandable why you wear a belt...


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh My, I am going to agree with everyone else, people "do know the wiser" without clothes they can "see it all" You will be perfect for the "NEW" Boyscouts...


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

You know your post made this WAYYYYY to easy to NOT poke some fun...  lol


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my! Is that all...?!


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Dear Diary...


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> Dear Diary...


ROFLMAO!!!!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::beercheer::rofl::rofl:


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow you guys are easily amused ,and it is quiet.


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

[Wow .........


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Bro in all seriousness that's a bunch of good stuff to have on hand.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Well at least he didn't say he dressed like this!



Omg sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

helicopter5472 said:


> Oh My, I am going to agree with everyone else, people "do know the wiser" without clothes they can "see it all" You will be perfect for the "NEW" Boyscouts...


So not funny ... :gaah:

I'm not happy with the scouts right now. 

What was the OP ???


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

vellomike said:


> In my belt a Bic lighter and a Leatherman wingman , and around my neck a Cold steel neck knife with a pea lighter, and a powerful little light and no one knows the wiser


nice go to kit.
Similar to my set up.I carry a buck 110, leatherman, zippo and makarov in 380. 
:congrat:


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

I to have a Mak. on my bob . Did you convert it to .380 because mine will shoot 9mm Mak or .380,I've seen on YouTube a guy shoot 9mm luger ,it didn't chamber completely but it shot witch is nice to know


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice little set up I carry almost the same stuff. I'm lucky I have it I'm my EDC back pack I leave at my desk. I'm never very far away from it so with he few things I carry in my pockets along with the pack I have no problems getting to my vehicle and my BOB bag. My dumb a** company has a gun policy so I can't carry or leave it in my car without worrying ill lose my job. Would most of you still keep a backup weapon in the car? I have really been leaning towards purchasing a revolver just for that purpose but the dump policy always keeps me from pulling the trigger so to speak.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I would rather be fired than dead, so if you carry, don't advertise your decision just keep it quiet. what they dont know wont hurt you.


----------



## twiggie (Jan 3, 2009)

One of these has enough power to stop someone and is small enough to hide in your sock or boot. Lots of police will keep something like this as a last resort backup piece.


----------



## psychosam (Jun 3, 2013)

Hoze928 said:


> Nice little set up I carry almost the same stuff. I'm lucky I have it I'm my EDC back pack I leave at my desk. I'm never very far away from it so with he few things I carry in my pockets along with the pack I have no problems getting to my vehicle and my BOB bag. My dumb a** company has a gun policy so I can't carry or leave it in my car without worrying ill lose my job. Would most of you still keep a backup weapon in the car? I have really been leaning towards purchasing a revolver just for that purpose but the dump policy always keeps me from pulling the trigger so to speak.


I wouldn't suggest carrying at work but I wouldn't be afraid to have a gun in my car at work. My company had us sign some document saying they have the right to search our vehicles as long as they are on company property and I've seen them exercise that authority but it was due to some crazy circumstances. I still keep one in my car and am not too worried about it. The odds of it being found are extremely low


----------



## Hoze928 (Aug 14, 2012)

psychosam said:


> I wouldn't suggest carrying at work but I wouldn't be afraid to have a gun in my car at work. My company had us sign some document saying they have the right to search our vehicles as long as they are on company property and I've seen them exercise that authority but it was due to some crazy circumstances. I still keep one in my car and am not too worried about it. The odds of it being found are extremely low


This is really what I've been thinking of doing since my company has the same policy. They think they have the right to search your vehicle while on company property but if someone breaks into your vehicle or damages it my company then has no responsibility. Talk about having it both ways I do believe I will go with keeping one in the car. I've decided if they try to search my car I will let them but I will not let them go through my BOB. As sad as this sounds it makes me feel a tad better knowing others share my plight and have decided on the same course of action.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

I just came across this while doing some C.Y.A. research.
God Bless Texas!!!
https://www.oag.state.tx.us/opinions/opinions/50abbott/op/2012/htm/ga0972.htm


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

*Rodent problems?*

Why the .380s?


----------

